

Iran Takes Control of Cargo Ship; U.S. Sends Destroyer - b_emery
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/29/world/middleeast/iran-cargo-ship-us-navy.html

======
b_emery
The question is, what is the cargo ship carrying? There must be more to this
story.

